# How Many SF members use FACEBOOK? I would appreciate your comments.



## Lon (Apr 21, 2018)

I have been using Facebook since it's beginning and have discovered that it makes aging more tolerable. I communicate with family, friends and others with similar interests as mine. So far, I have had no negative things occur because of my use. BTW---I just viewed a video clip on Facebook that was posted by a step daughter vacationing in Costa Rica.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 21, 2018)

I use mine like you do, Lon. Especially with high school friends I have not seen in years.  I don't post everything that happens like a lot of folks do but I do enjoy it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2018)

I use FB to keep up with family and a few acquaintances but I rarely post anything other than a thumbs up.

I also check the trending news items to see if anything catches my eye.

I get a little annoyed with all of the nonsense and suggested posts, etc...


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Apr 21, 2018)

I use Facebook to keep up with authors and musicians so I know when a new book or CD will be released. I also use it to learn of sales in stores where I shop. I do not use it for any family connections.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 21, 2018)

I also use Facebook to communicate and interact with my family and friends. Most of the time, I do not post very much, and just scroll through to see what my family has posted. 
I have unfollowed everyone except my children, so my page is no all cluttered up with silly posts, jokes, and game results. When I want to see what someone has posted, I just look through my friend list and go to their page and see what is now on there. 

One of the things that I like best about Facebook is “Groups”. It seems like there are lots of groups for almost anything that you might be interested in, and I belong to at least a dozen Facebook Groups. I seldom post there, either, but I do like to read through and see what new things are being posted. 
Several of the groups are historical ones, and I really enjoy seeing the old-time pictures that show up on those groups.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 21, 2018)

Lon said:


> I have been using Facebook since it's beginning and have discovered that it makes aging more tolerable. I communicate with family, friends and others with similar interests as mine. So far, I have had no negative things occur because of my use. BTW---I just viewed a video clip on Facebook that was posted by a step daughter vacationing in Costa Rica.





terry123 said:


> I use mine like you do, Lon. Especially with high school friends I have not seen in years.  I don't post everything that happens like a lot of folks do but I do enjoy it.





Happyflowerlady said:


> I also use Facebook to communicate and interact with my family and friends. Most of the time, I do not post very much, and just scroll through to see what my family has posted.
> I have unfollowed everyone except my children, so my page is no all cluttered up with silly posts, jokes, and game results. When I want to see what someone has posted, I just look through my friend list and go to their page and see what is now on there.
> 
> One of the things that I like best about Facebook is “Groups”. It seems like there are lots of groups for almost anything that you might be interested in, and I belong to at least a dozen Facebook Groups. I seldom post there, either, but I do like to read through and see what new things are being posted.
> Several of the groups are historical ones, and I really enjoy seeing the old-time pictures that show up on those groups.


Ditto...Friends and Family..


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 21, 2018)

I use FB, always have.   Not an avid user like I used to be.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2018)

I use it to keep up with my grandbabies, also to play some games. I have connected with some of my old school mates, which is very cool. I also like to keep tabs on my moma


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 22, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I use it to keep up with my grandbabies, also to play some games. I have connected with some of my old school mates, which is very cool. I also like to keep tabs on my moma


In my opinion, playing games and replying to posts on Facebook,(other than family posts) opens yourself to ID theft!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> In my opinion, playing games and replying to posts on Facebook,(other than family posts) opens yourself to ID theft!!


I've never thought of that.  There are a lot of people that get hacked, I know a few who  did.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2018)

I never play games or anything similar on FB...I have an account to just keep track of family and friends..I rarely post on there at all...


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 24, 2018)

The last time I used Facebook was only to look at Marketplace and buy an antique kitchen set. Other than that I would not bother at all.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2018)

No. I do not use Facebook. 
Most of my friends do but I just don’t wanna be THAT in touch with people. I don’t really care what uncle Bob had for dinner. Not that I have an uncle Bob but you know what I mean I’m sure.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2018)

I use it daily. Been a member since early 2000s and have had only one glitch in all that time. Keeps me posted with family and friends.


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 24, 2018)

use it daily, sometime too much


----------



## Falcon (Apr 24, 2018)

Tried it once.  Didn't like it.


----------



## needshave (Apr 24, 2018)

I do use it, But....Only for Business. I own a business where announcements are made via Facebook and our webpage. Many people follow it. 

Personally, I do not use Facebook for myself.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 24, 2018)

i use facebook to keep up with friends and family---i wish i knew how to get all those games off there


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 25, 2018)

Actually liked Facebook, kept up with my family.  Stopped using it back in Nov '16 (many reasons), got hacked through FB games (WWF).  It was my fault I used same password for both FB & Gmail, bad idea.  Google caught it because of the origin of the hack, (Ukraine), they blocked the attempt & notified me.  I immediately freaked closed my FB acct, changed my email passwd & never opened my FB acct again.  Don't miss it although my family mentions this or that posted by my someone & I feel a little out of the loop but hopefully not exposing my life to the world as much.

On another note, yesterday was installing a new modem, needed to call my ISP for userID & passwd.  Spent 30 minutes playing on their automated phone system merry-go-round, finally triggered a request to close my account.  *That got me a human response!*  After explaining my quest to her, she offered to connect me to tech support & gave me a monthly $10 (1 year) discount on my account.  Saved money, got tech support, installed my modem successfully, decided the 2 hours were not wasted.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 25, 2018)

If you are still on FB, you're crazy!  It is the US Government's way to (eventually) monitor all of your daily comings and goings.  The Zuckerberg hearing was a sham.  It happened because the government was caught with its pants down, and had to make MZ the sacrificial lamb.  If you think, for one minute, that all of what you post is not easily available to FB senior staff, because of your security settings, please re-read the first line of this reply.  I tried it when it first went national, saw what it actually was, and canceled my account, after one month.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 25, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Tried it once.  Didn't like it.  There are old pilots and there are bold pilots,
> 
> But there are no old bold pilots.



There are old, tree-climbing, Certified Arborists and there are bold, tree-climbing, Certified Arborists, but there are no old, bold, tree-climbing, Certified Arborists.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 25, 2018)

*I have used FB for several years. In the past I was more active with old friends and such. Now, not so much. Lately, I just play a couple games I like on the site and that is a bout it.  I unloaded some high school friends when I realized that I had little in common with them THEN and even less now.  Many of them I friended back when we were all new to it and everyone just wanted to connect.  Plus, of late I am cautious about sharing much personal information there.*


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 25, 2018)

I love FB, been using if for a few years, never had a problem. I only have about 175 friends, and I don't play any of the games or take quizzes to see if I'm a genius, etc.  But I visit it multiple times every day.  Have the app on my phone, too.

 In fact I reconnected with my current Significant Other thru FB.  We had gone to 1st grade together, and later high school, never dated, and went our separate ways.  52 years later, we started using Messenger to chat, then started calling, etc.  (At the time we lived 5,000 miles and 6 times zones apart.)

So if you are still not on Facebook, you're crazy!  

YMMV
Hoot and/or Annie


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2018)

Never used it, don't plan to.


----------



## 911 (Jun 20, 2018)

I use it, but not very often. I do read the posts when I get an e-mail telling me that someone sent me something.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2018)

At first, a lot, then only rarely. Lately, due to a family member  moving, using it again just for sending fun things and quick messages.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm with SeaBreeze,never had the desire to open an acct on Facebook especially after the problems the company had couple months ago.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2018)

I have love-hate relationship with Facebook.  More hate than love these days, so I mostly ignore it until I can't bear our political situation anymore.  Then I post a short rant, get responses from dozens of friends, and then go dark again for a while. 

At heart I am a highly political animal though I try to subdue that part of me on SF.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 20, 2018)

Tried it once but didn't  like  it.  It has a couple of good  points  but all  the rest  is silly  jibberish, IMO


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm just not that kind of person  to tell my every move and plan. I do go there to see family pictures but that is about it.  I have nothing against the person that likes that sort of thing. but that is just not for me.nthego:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 21, 2018)

I had a Facebook account for a while in an attempt to contact  ex-colleagues that I had lost touch with.  This worked to a degree, but I soon got sick of the "friends" whom I'd never heard of, telling me that they and two others were having a a double elephant,bacon and cheese burger and a concentrated sugar and caffeine cola,  or posting "selfies"of them waiting for a bus that was 1 minute 17 seconds late.  I don't give a #### what they eat or whether the bus runs them down, so I deleted my account.  Why some people think anyone is interested in what they do is way beyond me.  

I talk to my real friends and children and we occasionally exchange emails or photos.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> I had a Facebook account for a while in an attempt to contact  ex-colleagues that I had lost touch with.  This worked to a degree, but I soon got sick of the "friends" whom I'd never heard of, telling me that they and two others were having a a double elephant,bacon and cheese burger and a concentrated sugar and caffeine cola,  or posting "selfies"of them waiting for a bus that was 1 minute 17 seconds late.  I don't give a #### what they eat or whether the bus runs them down, so I deleted my account.  Why some people think anyone is interested in what they do is way beyond me.
> 
> I talk to my real friends and children and we occasionally exchange emails or photos.


We have a private page for family..I also have a private page for online friends (all male) and we discuss things that our family and friends do not see.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, but what's the benefit of Facebook rather than just emailing them?


----------



## Victor (Jun 21, 2018)

I am on facebook but don't like it. Don't understand all the rules.
Why do I get all these contacts I never heard of??
Too much clutter.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> Yes, but what's the benefit of Facebook rather than just emailing them?


I have 6 children and their spouses and 11 adult grandkids...They hardly ever check their email accounts!!
When we have family get-togethers it makes it a lot easier and everyone posts if they are coming and what they are bringing..


----------



## jujube (Jun 21, 2018)

I like Facebook.  It's how I keep up on relative's and friend's events....weddings, grandchildren, trips, births, deaths, etc.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 21, 2018)

I have tried to twice. I have been in the IT field since the days of mainframes only so I am very computer literate and am on my PC most of the day. However I have found Facebook to be a waste of time and a mountain of inconsequential minitua about what my relatives and freinds did that day and every cute thing their kids have done. I love to learn and get information that enlightens or teaches me somethign and all I get are things others think are funny but I do not. I have been hit up by children of cousins for a job or loan. Old girlfreinds found me and told me about their tragic life as drug addicts and hookers. They both cheated on me and Karma bit them in the butt. 

The worst part was not ignoring people we know. They wanted us to friend us or got upset if we did not. Some posted all day long so I had to ignore them but they eventually found out since I did not "Like" any of their posts. I felt obligated to like every post I saw so as not to hurt anyone's feelings.

What I have done is open a new Facebook account under a different name which I used to follow groups that I am interested in to sell and trade things or find buddies from Vietnam. My family is unaware of this and so I only see things that I am interested in and not every bowel movement of their genius child. I often wonder where stupid people come from since every parent I know says that their kids are very smart. Have you ever heard a parent say that her child was stupid? Niether have I.   I just cannot get into social media even though I have done so with my company from which I am retiring next week. I much prefer the Mensa Special Interest Groups and general forums specific to my interests.  At least we have something in common and no pictures of cats or kids.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 22, 2018)

Vinny, I come from a very similar professional background and agree completely with your sentiments.  I've formed the opinion that the easier it is to keep in touch, the nicer it is to stay "hidden".

Ken, I only have 3 Adult children and no grandkids, so life is a lot less complicated for me.  Apart from my immediate family, I avoid reunions like the plague.


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 5, 2018)

I've only had mine for about three years, thanks (or not) to my daughter. I have it private, after getting hacked a few times.
I do like it for keeping up with relatives and friends. Even found a childhood friend. She subsequently posted our senior high school pictures and wrote, "my first friend in the USA.'  That warmed my heart.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2018)

I've rarely looked at it for quite awhile. Now due to a family member having moved out of state and has phone issues, we can make contact though FB Messenger. Otherwise, it's annoying for the most part,


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 5, 2018)

Ive been on FB for a few years now but seems I use it less and less.

I seldom post or share anything on there, occasionally I'll "like" a post but I'm not doing that so much now either.

Most in my family are getting away from it so I guess I am also.

I do belong to a few groups but seldom post in those either...just read.

My favorite group is a group for Dachshund lovers


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2018)

I use it only to keep track of my older daughter who lives and works in Cambodia.....


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2018)

No! Never been a member and never will.


----------



## IKE (Aug 5, 2018)

Keesha said:


> No! Never been a member and never will.



Same here.


----------



## Meringue (Aug 6, 2018)

No, not for me, I value my privacy too much.
.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 6, 2018)

Meringue said:


> No, not for me, I value my privacy too much.
> .


You live in England,born in Liverpool,female, have a dog and play games..


----------



## KingsX (Aug 6, 2018)

Meringue said:


> No, not for me, I value my privacy too much.
> 
> .



Me too


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 6, 2018)

I post on Facebook when we travel.  Otherwise, I might go weeks without looking at it.  Why?  It's a waste of good time.  Too many stupid photos of animals dancing or someone acting like the village idiot that they really are.  Guess, I don't have too many real friends on there.  Many of my friends don't even use a computer.  We have a more meaningful conversation face to face.  Too many weird people on facebook maybe without a real life.


----------



## Victor (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah but not much. No photo of myself.
I use it to look up people and organizations, send messages.
I don't care for the long list of people I am supposed to know or connect with.
No one to talk to.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 7, 2018)

Actually, my wife looks at Facebook every morning.  She gets something out of it but I find that it is a waste of time.  Those stories about teenage girls having "one million friends" are plain silly.  Get sick & you will find out how many of those "friends" will come & visit you.  A lot of people are losing  a sense of the real world & can't say NO to the latest technology that is being pushed out there.  I'm not against computers as I have 3 of them.  They are great for research, planning trips, booking accommodation, following news, etc. but social media like Facebook, Twitter, etc. for me is a waste of time.  For news, I prefer the computer because I can by pass the news that I don't want to read but on TV you are forced to see it all.


----------

